# How far out before losing sight of land?



## gnomepunter (Oct 26, 2015)

Just curious I have googled this and cant find an answer.it is just a random question that I thought of.
and I mean on a kayak ofc


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

if your eyes are about 5 feet of elevation, the horizon is about 3 miles


----------



## gnomepunter (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks Realtor


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

yep, you can see taller building from a greater distance, but the rule to go by, the horizon, not just land.... number of factors, like sea state and such....


----------



## LSA05 (Jun 2, 2015)

Here in Mississippi we have barrier islands off the coast from about 9 to 10 miles. I loose sight of the coast around halfway. We don't really have any large buildings over here.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

At 5 miles you can still see the hotels and condos but not land


----------



## Catch this (Jul 27, 2021)

gnomepunter said:


> Just curious I have googled this and cant find an answer.it is just a random question that I thought of.
> and I mean on a kayak ofc





gnomepunter said:


> Just curious I have googled this and cant find an answer.it is just a random question that I thought of.
> and I mean on a kayak ofc


You can see 15 story condos 12 miles out but if you are standing on beach about 3 miles


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

depends on how high you are.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Just don't fall off the edge!


----------

